
Redis Storage Backend for JanusGraph - wll
https://github.com/flagello/redis-janusgraph-storage-backend
======
wll
I used to need a geo-distributed alternative to the wonderful RedisGraph [0]
by Roi Lipman (@swilly2) and contributors, and thought of extending JanusGraph
[1] to support Redis Labs’ CRDB [2].

[0] [http://redisgraph.io](http://redisgraph.io)

[1] [http://janusgraph.org](http://janusgraph.org)

[2] [https://redislabs.com/redis-enterprise-
documentation/concept...](https://redislabs.com/redis-enterprise-
documentation/concepts-architecture/intercluster-replication/)

